# Nars - BOGO @Beauty and Main



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## static_universe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

I feel silly asking this, but can I order stuff off their site and where? I feel like I'm missing something very obvious.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

How do you order from the website?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_I feel silly asking this, but can I order stuff off their site and where? I feel like I'm missing something very obvious._

 
No you have to order directly from one of their stores, that's why I included the website
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll edit my post.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_How do you order from the website?_

 
You have to order directly from one of their stores, that's why I included the website
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll edit my post.[/quote]


----------



## SuSana (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Did you just ask them what they had in stock?


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_You have to order directly from one of their stores, that's why I included the website
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll edit my post._

 
[/quote]

And they will ship anywhere?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

And they will ship anywhere?[/quote]

I'm not sure, as I didn't ask. But they are very nice and will tell you.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Did you just ask them what they had in stock?_

 
You just go down your list of items and they tell you if they have it or not.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

great heaul!


----------



## static_universe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_I feel silly asking this, but can I order stuff off their site and where? I feel like I'm missing something very obvious._

 
Ohhhh ty! I'll be making some calls then!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Nars - 50% off*

Wow!!  That is such an awesome find!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Renee (Jun 27, 2008)

I just called 2 of the stores today and bought $175 worth of blushes, multiple and lip glosses! I love a bargain and you can't beat this one!Thanks so much!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a million times for this heads up!  A friend and I called right at 10:00 this morning - It took calling 4 locations and buying from two, but I got almost everything I wanted which was: 

-Taos, Mounia, Lovejoy, Sertao, Silvana, Outlaw and Constantinpole blushes and Night Flight eye shadow. 

Sorry to high-jack your thread, but thanks again!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I just called 2 of the stores today and bought $175 worth of blushes, multiple and lip glosses! I love a bargain and you can't beat this one!Thanks so much!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Thanks a million times for this heads up! A friend and I called right at 10:00 this morning - It took calling 4 locations and buying from two, but I got almost everything I wanted which was: 

-Taos, Mounia, Lovejoy, Sertao, Silvana, Outlaw and Constantinpole blushes and Night Flight eye shadow. 

Sorry to high-jack your thread, but thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries, I love sharing. This was an amazing steal. I'm waiting for a 4th store to call me back.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_No worries, I love sharing. This was an amazing steal. I'm waiting for a 4th store to call me back._

 
You know this sale has been going on since mid-May!!!  Imagine if we had known sooner.  I would have probably dropped $250 on blush and eye shadow.  To think.... I'm still very pleased though, to say the least.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You know this sale has been going on since mid-May!!! Imagine if we had known sooner. I would have probably dropped $250 on blush and eye shadow. To think.... I'm still very pleased though, to say the least._

 
I know one of the ladies told me that today. Dude, I'd have the whole collection by now. Can't wait to receive my goodies!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 27, 2008)

When I called she asked if I saw this on MUA lol I said no but another similar site.  She was really nice, when they didn't have half the stuff I wanted she told me about similar colors to see if I would want it instead


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_When I called she asked if I saw this on MUA lol I said no but another similar site. She was really nice, when they didn't have half the stuff I wanted she told me about similar colors to see if I would want it instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they're really helpful. Good luck with your purchase, be sure to post pix.


----------



## pensive (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm new to the site but I wanted to say thank you so much for this! I called a couple stores and ended up with some powders, foundation, lipglosses, and lipsticks. Such a great deal!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2008)

ENJOY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love NARS


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_I'm new to the site but I wanted to say thank you so much for this! I called a couple stores and ended up with some powders, foundation, lipglosses, and lipsticks. Such a great deal!_

 
YW, I too scored some great items!


----------

